# Which Bulbs to Choose



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello all,

My T5 bulbs are due for replacement and would like some opinions on which bulbs to go with; here are the options:

- Midday
- Aquaflora
- Aqua Blue
- Actinic
- Aqua Pink
- Pure Actinic
- Lagoon Blue

My current bulbs are 2-10k and 2-actinic.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

NVES said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My T5 bulbs are due for replacement and would like some opinions on which bulbs to go with; here are the options:
> 
> ...


Giving the options I would just guess but Ill go with 1 pure actinic, 1 Aquapink, and 2 Aqua blue


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

NVES said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My T5 bulbs are due for replacement and would like some opinions on which bulbs to go with; here are the options:
> 
> ...


what types of corals are you growing (or aspire to grow)?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Perhaps a silly question but are LEDs an option ?
I recently switched to LEDs and the coral response and growth rate is superior to my previous T5HO 
Just a thought...


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Bullet said:


> Perhaps a silly question but are LEDs an option ?
> I recently switched to LEDs and the coral response and growth rate is superior to my previous T5HO
> Just a thought...


It depends what type of coral no way you are going to get more growth from led than t5 when it comes to SPS...
I have LED all over my tanks thinking on adding some t5s as well....t5 and led best combo ever


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

noy said:


> what types of corals are you growing (or aspire to grow)?


Mixed corals of the basic not too difficult to grow corals are the desired corals - no sps corals.

And thanks for the suggestion but LEDs are not an option.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Everyone has their own perfect combo

Given you are not trying to grow SPS and assuming your tank isn't too deep (>24"), you probably want bulbs that bring out the colours in your corals vs. growth. I think the bulbs you listed are the Giesemann Powerchrome series and this is how they break down

- Midday - utility 6K - high growth
- Aquaflora - plant and algae
- Aqua Blue - combo 6K and 22K (=15K broad spectrum)
- Actinic (I think this is actinic+) - 22K - brings out fluorescence 
- Aqua Pink - I think this is their version of the Fiji pink - brings out reds/pinks - its not a growth bulb
- Pure Actinic - 421nm peak - narrow spectrum (not a growth light)
- Lagoon Blue - fairly broad spectrum blue - not a growth light

For basic growth 
2 of midday (if you are concerned with growth), aqua blue or actinic+ (2 actinic+ will be very blue)

For accentuation 
2 of 
Aqua Pink (if you have reds/pinks etc..)
Actinic Plus
Lagoon Blue
Pure Actinic

There is no "right" answer - just whatever your preference is. I'm more of an ATI guy myself.


----------

